# التحرش الجنسي الالكتروني باطفالنا ومراهقينا عبر الانترنت - موضوع مطروح للنقاش



## حياة بالمسيح (23 أغسطس 2019)

ادمان الاهل اقصد الاباء والامهات امام اعين اطفالهم ومراهقيهم على الانترنت قد يعرض اولادهم وبناتهم للتحرش الجنسي الالكتروني عبر الانترنت عبر بعض الالعاب الالكترونية كلعبة الحوت الازرق التي ادت الى انتحار بعض المراهقين في اكثر من دولة في العالم او عبر اشخاص ليسوا بغرباء عن الاطفال فهم يأخذون صورهم من امهاتهم اللاتي نشرن صور اطفالهم ومراهقيهم عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي ويدخلون على حساباتهم فيها قد يعرضهم لخطر ما يسمى بالتحرش الجنسي الالكتروني لذا انصح الاباء والامهات ان بجعلوا ابنائهم وبناتهم اصدقاء لهم حتى لا يبحثوا عن الحب والحنان واللطف وحسن المعاملة عند غيرهم قد يكونون غير امناء معهم ويضرونهم وكذلك انصح الوالدين ان يعرفوا كل ما يجري في حياة ابنائهم وبناتهم يومياً ومع من يتحدثون وبالتفصيل وماذا يجري معهم كل يوم ويجب الاهتمام بتربيتهم الدينية المسيحية وجعلهها الاولوية في حياتهم حتى قبل الاهتمام بتعليمهم وتثقيف الاولاد والبنات بعدم زيارة المواقع الاباحية واعتبارها خط احمر وضد ثقافتهم المسيحية وفي البيت يجب قضاء وقت معهم ومعرفة ماذا يبحثون عبر الانترنت بصورة غير مباشرة ومراقبة ذلك من دون ان يشعروا بذلك حتى يؤمنوا لهم وضعهم ويجنبوهم المخاطر التي قد تنجم عن استخدام الانترنت وتعرضهم لسرقة معلوماتهم وصورهم الشخصية وتعرضهم للابتزاز على اقله وتثقيفهم بعدم حذف الردود السيئة التي يتلقونها 
بل حفظها وخزنها وخزن البريد الالكتروني الذي جاء عبره هذه الردود لانها ادلة لجريمة يعاقب عليها القانون


----------



## أَمَة (24 أغسطس 2019)

موضوع مهم. كلامك صح. تسلم ايدك.


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2019)

*للاسف المراهقين والكبار 
*​** المراهقين لعدم الاهتمام اللا ارادى من الوالدين لظروف الحياة المعيشيه الصعبه مهما كان المستوى المادى للاسرة 
نتمنى من الوالدين احتواء الابناء جيدا وتشجيعهم على الذهاب الى الكنيسه والمشاركه فى النشاطات الكنسيه 
* والكبار اقصد المتزوجات لا يسمعن كلمه حلوه او حتى كلمه شكر من ازواجهن 
علما بأن الازواج ينثرون كلمات الحب للجميع ما عدا الزوجه 
فيا ريت الازواج قبل رى زرع غيرك اروى زرع بيتك ولا تتركه لاحد يرويه بدلا منك .
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أغسطس 2019)

يا ريت يكون البيت هو افضل مكان واحلى مكان للاباء والامهات ولابنائنا وبناتنا حيث يسود فيه شكر وتمجيد المسيح له كل المجد ويسود فيه الحب والحنان واللطافة وحسن المعاملة وتبادل المحبة والوئام والتفاهم بين كل افراد الاسرة حتى لا يبحثوا عن هذا الحب خارج البيت ومع اناس غرباء قد يكونون مؤذين لكل افراد الاسرة ويا ريت تحذير الاطفال والمراهقين مما قد يتعرضون له عبر الانترنت ومصارحتهم لاهلهم ان استلموا اي رد سئ وعدم الشعور بالخوف ومصارحة اهلهم بهذة الردود وتشجيعهم بان يحمدوا الله ويشكروه في كل حين حتى يتمتعوا ببركاته ويكون حصناً منيعاً لهم يحافظ عليهم ويصونهم


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2019)

BITAR قال:


> *للاسف المراهقين والكبار
> *​** المراهقين لعدم الاهتمام اللا ارادى من الوالدين لظروف الحياة المعيشيه الصعبه مهما كان المستوى المادى للاسرة
> نتمنى من الوالدين احتواء الابناء جيدا وتشجيعهم على الذهاب الى الكنيسه والمشاركه فى النشاطات الكنسيه
> * والكبار اقصد المتزوجات لا يسمعن كلمه حلوه او حتى كلمه شكر من ازواجهن
> ...



أحسنت في نقطة الكبار !
هي ظاهرة عامة في العالم كله ليس بين المتزوجين فقط بل بين كل الأعمار... اللطف و الكياسة مع الغريب، و أهل البيت نتخانق معهم و كأننا ضامنينهم في كل الأحوال


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> يا ريت يكون البيت هو افضل مكان واحلى مكان للاباء والامهات ولابنائنا وبناتنا حيث يسود فيه شكر وتمجيد المسيح له كل المجد ويسود فيه الحب والحنان واللطافة وحسن المعاملة وتبادل المحبة والوئام والتفاهم بين كل افراد الاسرة حتى لا يبحثوا عن هذا الحب خارج البيت ومع اناس غرباء قد يكونون مؤذين لكل افراد الاسرة ويا ريت تحذير الاطفال والمراهقين مما قد يتعرضون له عبر الانترنت ومصارحتهم لاهلهم ان استلموا اي رد سئ وعدم الشعور بالخوف ومصارحة اهلهم بهذة الردود وتشجيعهم بان يحمدوا الله ويشكروه في كل حين حتى يتمتعوا ببركاته ويكون حصناً منيعاً لهم يحافظ عليهم ويصونهم



معك حق، البيت هو المدرسة الأولى و الأخيرة في حياة كل فرد. 
الأولاد المتشبعين حباً من الوالدين لا يسقطون بسهولة مثل المتعطشين للمحبة. و الأولاد الذين ينشؤون على قيم أخلاقية عاشوها و لمسوها في الوالدين هم أيضا يتمتعون بالتمييز بي الصح و الغلط.


----------

